
In Defense of Bosses from Hell - yubrew
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/03/01/8401039/index.htm
======
yubrew
An older article. It posts a contrarian view to what the ideal manager should
be. In chaotic, rapidly developing environments, individual brilliance is what
can make or break a company. In more mature markets, "operational efficiency
is crucial and individual brilliance takes a backseat to the importance of
building cohesive teams."

